# stubenville marina



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my son and his buddy hit it last nite. 5 channels 3 to 5 lbs,a flathead 24.5 lbs and a sauger 16in. got another flattie on a minnow!!!!! whats with these cats??? back down there tonite,il post if they do any good.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Meybe They're hungry


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

They like Corey's minnows.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

must be!!! hit it yesterday and they got 9 channels,2 skippies and 2 drum. pike is no good right now. 1 foot from platform,no hits at all.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good for them, I have never really had any luck there..first fish I snagged was a bluegill, set the hook and got him in the belly..ha aha..be good/good fish'n.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

we went today and it was fast current and very windy from the north. 6 hrs fishing and we got 7 channels and no flats.all on shad.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

6/8 hit it again this morning and my buddy john got a 49lber and janet a 24 lber. i didn t make it.lots of channels till the sun popped thru,then they qiuit!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

husky jr went yet and till nitetime 2am and just got small hits no fish!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

ill be there tomarrow nite.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i was there last night . 6/16 . using goldfish and shiners (because the bait shop was out of gills) . got 1 bite. didnt catch a darn thing.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Dan or Willy, What's the Pike Island pool look like? Clarity, water flow???
The wife and daughter are going to Florida for a week and a half tomorrow morning. After I pick up a freezer and get the lawn mowed, I'm free for a week.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

first ,where in the h... do they sell gills????second,pikes sitting at 13 ft right now.third i use shad and large shrimp down at steubby.mike ill let you know what it looks like later.heading down about 6


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

cancelled the trip!


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fished the marina this morning from about 4 till 7:30. 1 sheephead and 1 small flathead about 7 inches. Both on night crawler.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

well willy?? where do they sell gills?????


----------

